# ابحث عن مشاريع طلابية



## محمد مشروع مهندس (7 أغسطس 2009)

انا طالب ميكاترونيك س 3 و عندي بأخر هالسنة مشروع
 و ياريت تساعدوني لاقي فكرة مشروع ع قدي لانو احترت
 جراكم لله خيرا ...........


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

*الله يسهل ليك طريقك يا باشمهندس*

اخي العزيز :
يمكن ان يكون مثلا ::2:
1/التحكم في سرعة متور dcعن طريق الplc
2/التحكم في سرعة متور acعن طريق الplc
3/زراع ربوت الي
4/اويمكن ان يكون ربوت ايضا
:14: هنالك عدة مشاريع متميزة ويمكن الاستفادة منها ويمكنني مساعدتك قدر ما استطيع ولن ابخل بشي انشاء الله ....اخترت لك هذه المشاريع تحديدا لانها تتكون من اجزاء ميكانيكية وكهربائية وبعض البرمجة والتحكم وهذا من صميم عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس وبالتوفيق انشاء الله....:13:


----------



## محمد مشروع مهندس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزير مجاهد 
شكرا على الاهتمام 
و جزاك الله خير 
و ان شاء لله حشوف فكرة من ه الافكار 
و رح تساعدني باي مشكلة رح تواجهني ههههههههه


----------



## KW_ENG (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن تزور هالموقع فيها وايد مشاريع من قسم الكهربا مع شرح و تفصيل C:\Users\HOME\Desktop\Graduate Project\ECE 445 Senior Design @ UIUC.mht


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق انشاءالله.................................


----------

